# Markets in Indiana



## dawnrenae (Oct 23, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good market to take several animals to in north or central Indiana?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you talking about a farmers market or an auction?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

If you are talking about an auction, there is one in Rockville, IN that my uncle goes to often. But BE CAREFUL!!! My uncle infected his whole herd with CL after buying a goat there. It developed an abscess and he didn't do anything for it and the abscess burst. He buys cattle there often though and has no trouble with them. So, just be careful and look the animal over thoroughly.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd buy from a breeder personally ... less chance of illness. Some illnesses don't show any signs until it's too late, and are highly infectious.


----------



## dawnrenae (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry. I should have been more clear. We raise lamanchas and rec grades and have for 40 plus Years. I have several older brood does I'm looking at taking to market. I have had bad luck with a couple auction houses close to me and was trying to find one as an alternate.


----------



## kritter11 (Jul 5, 2008)

We generally go to Portland, IN to Loy's Sale Barn. Haven't used them in a few years but they've always done us right. It's over by the OH / IN border.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

For northern Indiana area I'd recommend Topeka Livestock when we've sold some wethers we've got good prices there. Sale is Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We take our cattle to Rochester and they normally have a lot of goats there.


----------

